# Is my goat pregnant?



## Jarmon (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi I'm new to this forum and actually pretty new to the whole goat thing as well and I was wondering if I attached some pics if you guys could tell me if my goat looks pregnant. Any other advice you guys might have for a first time goat guy would also be appreciated. Have a look thanks.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Can you get a close up of her vulva? That is the picture we need to tell


----------



## Jarmon (Oct 20, 2013)

Ya I will have to wait till tomorrow though. Thank you


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

From the picture, she looks pretty swollen back there, so I can gunna think yes she is, but I will wait to see the close up.


----------



## Chipmunk (Oct 20, 2013)

I'll say yes, she is pregnant!  Looks like maybe twins or triplets, too! Lol. Welcome to the goat world, by the way! :3


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Her vulva looks pretty poofy, so she is probably close.


----------



## Jarmon (Oct 20, 2013)

Here u go guys this is the best picture I could get she isn't real friendly


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Her vulva appears to be pointing up... So usually that means no.


----------



## Jarmon (Oct 20, 2013)

It means no that she isn't pregnant?


----------



## Jarmon (Oct 20, 2013)

She is so fat though!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Right, no she doesn't look pregnant. 

She could just be fat, OR she has a large rumen.


----------



## Jarmon (Oct 20, 2013)

Well darn, thanks for ur help


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

She looks pregnant to me! Can you watch and see if she comes into heat? If she does, than she isn't pregnant.


----------



## Jarmon (Oct 20, 2013)

Ya I've had her for 3 months and haven't noticed her in heat, but there is also some of my other goats that can't be bread yet and I haven't noticed them in heat either.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

This is the wrong section for your question...try again in "waiting room" in the breeding section. Has your doe had access to a buck? Was she supposed to be pregnant when you bought her? What breed? Kids are carried on the right side of the doe (rumen on the left), I can usually feel life well into month 3. But, if she's wild that will be tough. Good luck!


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

When she due


----------

